# Retirement



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I retired from the Army, a couple weeks ago I retired again. I have come to the conclusion I am not ready to quit yet.
So next week I am spending my second retirement and going back to work.
If I don't I am going to get fat and die of boredom.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was in the Navy for 5 years then went into Law Enforcement 24 years ago. I retire in 3 years but have no intention of quitting work. I'm not looking for another career but rather something I enjoy and will not care if I take deer season off. I have narrowed it down to music store, sporting goods store or book store.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Good for you, you gotta have something to do besides just sit down and wait to die. What about full time prepping? ie.. gardening/farming and raising farm animals? That'l keep you busy for sure.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I retire in exactly one year, when i'm 66. I could work 40 hours a week just doing repairs and imrovements around The Ol' Homestead.
But, limited to SS plus a small pension I'm going to have to work part time in town. Given my hot rod tendencies I will try to get a job behind the parts counter. In the three nearby towns there are two Advance Auto Parts, one O'Reilly's and one Auto Zone.
I like CSI's plan, but the music, sporting goods, and book stores are in the big city, too many miles away.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Good for you Smitty! My first boss in the computer industry (over 25 years ago) is like a second father to me now. He is 86 and still works over 30 hours per week.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife said she will retire in two years, I will try again then she will have the freedom to take off and ride with me all we want then. The breaking point was this morning a cool 40 degrees I rode into town and stopped at McDonnell's for coffee.
Then it hit me, another month of this I will be over there in that corner with the rest of them. took my coffee to go and headed to the gun store.
I'm sick I enjoy working.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have 10 years to go but I wonder if I can retire completely. I am convinced I am ADHD (my mother always said I was just spastic) so I need to keep my mind engaged. I would like to teach golf to kids. I think I would like doing something like that.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Congratulation Smitty! Retiring is the hardest job I think I ever had to do. Even though it took me nearly 30 years to do it due to a break in service, I retired from the AF after 21 plus years active service, but immediately started looking for a second "career". That ended up being with the USPS for just over ten years. AO complications brought that to a shorter career than I had planed.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I retire in exactly one year, when i'm 66. I could work 40 hours a week just doing repairs and imrovements around The Ol' Homestead.
> But, limited to SS plus a small pension I'm going to have to work part time in town. Given my hot rod tendencies I will try to get a job behind the parts counter. In the three nearby towns there are two Advance Auto Parts, one O'Reilly's and one Auto Zone.
> I like CSI's plan, but the music, sporting goods, and book stores are in the big city, too many miles away.


RPD- just for reference, I have absolutely quit going to Autozone. The story I read where they fired an off duty employee for going to his vehichle, grabbing his legal firearm and thwarting an armed robbery pushed me over the edge.. Just food for thought.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Smitty- i dont know alot about you, but I seem to remember some training you were doing? I had the pleasure of attending a ROTC event a few weekends ago, and these kids are all Awesome..I dont know how it works, but might be worth checking out? 
Gongratualions on the retirement, and I wish you the best.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Congratulations, Smitty! I look forward to the day I retire. I have been working since I was 15, and when I hit 67, I am going to the house.

I have a lot of hobbies, and I have been saving my pennies for that day, so when it is time to retire, I am long gone. Then I am going fishing, riding my motorcycles and four wheelers, spending all day at the range, chasing game and sunsets, drinking a cold one while I grill a thick one, and then settling down for the night with the Mrs. and my dog....

I had a friend - worked 35 years for one company - never missed a day - he retired, and they had a big ceremony, gold watch, the whole nine yards. He went back to his office, packing his stuff and dropped dead from cardiac arrest. Left his wife a widow. He planned to make custom hand made fishing lures - saved his whole life, built his dream house to retire in, and died before he ever saw the dawn of his first day as a retiree.

Not me. The rat race sucks. When I am done, I am doing whatever the heck I want. No one else will ever own my time again...done.

Did I mention snorkeling - yeah, that too! Laughing on my way out the door...!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I have been offered a buyout and it is one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to make. I am 61 and have a decient 401k so with the buyout I could pay off my mortgage and be debt free. My insurance would be paid for and I have a few hobbies to keep me busy. But I like my job and I work three 12 hour days a week so I am off 4 days a week anyways. So is it best to retire at 61 with one years pay, or stay working for 4 more years. If I take the buyout I only have two more months to work.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

At age 61, in this economy in-the-crapper, your chances of finding another job paying what you make now is pretty limited, if not non-existent.

I would recommend you keep your existing job if I were you; four more years of salary beats one year in a lump sum and unemployment in this job market.

Think it through carefully, and run the numbers. They have....


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I wouldn't quit if I was thinking of working somewhere else. At 59 you can start taking your 401k and at 62 you can start social security but at about 3/4 of what it would be if you waited until 67. Since I am in maintenance I can take the buyout and then if things don't work out, come back at a reduced rate. Basicly I would be going from $36 per hour to $24 and I wouldn't get my same job back. After working 3 twelve hour days on the weekends for the last 7 years I think I would sleep on a park bench before I would go back to 5 days a week and the stress of line maintenance . I feel like you in your message at the top of the page. I have my hobbies, motorcycle and the things I like to do don't cost that much.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I'm retired and it is nearly killing me. Got back yesterday from Space A trip, Germany, U.K., Belgium, France and Spain.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

My family thinks that I have been retired for years because I work at home. My wife and I have to wait until Medicare kicks in. Insurance is a problem now days. But as soon as Medicare kicks in we are out of here. Anybody that say they can’t keep busy or find anything to do when retired has no imagination.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

roy said:


> I'm retired and it is nearly killing me. Got back yesterday from Space A trip, Germany, U.K., Belgium, France and Spain.


Me too.. How did we ever have time to work. Lol


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I have been offered a buyout and it is one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to make. I am 61 and have a decient 401k so with the buyout I could pay off my mortgage and be debt free. My insurance would be paid for and I have a few hobbies to keep me busy. But I like my job and I work three 12 hour days a week so I am off 4 days a week anyways. So is it best to retire at 61 with one years pay, or stay working for 4 more years. If I take the buyout I only have two more months to work.


I have a friend who also was offered early retirement with severance and free health insurance until medicare kicked in. His figuring was that if he didn't take it, they might decide later to let him go anyway to lighten their load; with no severance and no insurance (the company was under new management). So he took it. Later he went back to work somewhere else because he has no hobbies and got bored. Today with obamacare on the horizon, who knows what could happen. I'd see if they will promise to pay up the insurance no matter what obama causes, or try to get it all up front. It's really murky trying to figure out what's gonna happen. Tough call.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I become un-retired again on Monday. Two years then I will pull the plug for good.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I can retire in 7 years, 1 month and 26 days but who's counting? I'll be 49 at that time but I know I can't sit around, I'll have to work even if it's only part time. I'm actually considering going into business for myself, that gives me 7 years to get the project off the ground so that shouldn't be an issue. We'll see how that goes when I start to get a little closer, right now I'm just trying to find out if it's even feasible.

Congrats on going back to work.

-Infidel


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My 18 year old was complaining about being tired from here college classes and two part time jobs, I told her she has forty more years and then she can die before her first retirement check is taken from her by the welfare rats, liberals and democrats. She does not like the thought of that. So I labeled her an elitist, protectionist, tea bagger. 

She see's the point I am trying to make and does not like it.


----------



## preeti (Sep 6, 2013)

As per your profession i must say here you have to take a rest for sometimes then join after.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I retired from the military in 2006 and now I am working two full time jobs. Granted I am working on paying off the last two debts I have so I can be debt free and afford myself the luxury of not having to work if I don't want to or working part time at something I actually enjoy doing. I have no intention of not continuing to work, especially with the state of affairs this country is in, but I would like to work at my own pace instead of someone else dictating the pace to me. Having a retirement check coming in every month gives me a few more options than the typical American worker has.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm hoping to hang on in my current profession for another 4 years and change if my health allows it. Unfortunately, nerve and structural damage in my lower body from my old profession seems to be accelerating the neuropathy and surgeries are adding up. If I can just hang on I won't be able to "retire", but we can certainly downsize and I can hopefully do something that I want to do that doesn't require so much time on my feet and isn't full time. I may just take the VA up on a retraining program.

We have lived below our means for a number of years and if things don't crumble around us the savings/investments, and my monthly salute to the mail box should give us all we need until the real retirement arrives.

Battle plans are fluid, and sometimes you just have to cinch up the wounds and keep going until the mission is done.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I retired last year and now being 67 years old it is nice considering since I've had a job since I was 15 years old with only one vacation in all those years. Now waiting till I was 66 allowed me to work full time if I wished though my wife also took hers this year at 65 so she is limited in what she can make. We both still work 3 days a week and have trained my grand daughter and her husband to replace us and they work 3 days or fill in when other things arrive. Currently I'm on a 6 week leave due to lung cancer so spend 5 days a week getting radiation and one day a week for chemo. I was lucky though in they caught it early in my case so my prognosis is excellent for a full recovery. For that I thank Medicare as I got it when I turned 65 and was one of those that couldn't get insurance due to pre-existing conditions for 45 years. I've been fortunate in the fact I stayed in shape though work in fields that lead to contact with asbestos and other bad things through the years leading to it. Medicare isn't free even when you qualify for it but it is reasonable in costs even with a gold addition to it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Retirement doesn't necessarily mean one stops, it's simply a change of venue
I consider myself semi retired. I draw a pension and hold down a full time job, which will eventually lead to another retirement
I believe ones perceptions of the situation has a lot to do with how they adjust to being retired.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Got one retirement working on another. What happens then depends on what the world throws at me and how I deal with it.


----------

